# Rollfast Stratoflight



## s1b (Sep 7, 2019)

Can anyone tell me about these? Not familiar with them.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Sep 7, 2019)

picture?


----------



## s1b (Sep 7, 2019)

1951 C.W.S said:


> picture?



Added the photo


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Sep 7, 2019)

american made with a possible british hub , if the rear hub says sturmey archer than its british and it will give you 2  2 digit numbers and thats a good way to date the bike


----------



## s1b (Sep 7, 2019)

1951 C.W.S said:


> american made with a possible british hub , if the rear hub says sturmey archer than its british and it will give you 2  2 digit numbers and thats a good way to date the bike



Thank you!


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Sep 7, 2019)

s1b said:


> Thank you!



no problem happy to help


----------

